# WKO+ colors configurtion ??



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

In WKO+, graph view of workout page, how to config the colors of the graph?
Addition, are we able to config the preference of the software?

thanks


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

WKO 2 or 3?

If it's WKO+ 3.0. in the bottom left under "Settings" you can change all the colors.


----------



## giro (Dec 26, 2007)

iliveonnitro said:


> WKO 2 or 3?
> 
> If it's WKO+ 3.0. in the bottom left under "Settings" you can change all the colors.



thank you so much
I tried configure the theme and save it but when I shut down WKO+ and restart it, it return to default theme. How to load the theme I set at every time WKO+ is opened?


----------

